# The file â??C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dllâ?? could not be opened.



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hello,

I used Halsoft Excite Virtual Places Chat ( http://www.vpchat.com/ ) long ago and I loved it, but I can’t install the program, which is annoying! At the beginning of installation, it gives me the Error:

The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened. Please check that your disk is not full and that you have access to the destination directory.

I use Windows 7. Running the program under compatibility mode for Windows 2000, XP, and Vista had the same error. Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi if there is something wrong with the dll file your download may have been corrupt try a fresh download and install


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*



joeten said:


> Hi if there is something wrong with the dll file your download may have been corrupt try a fresh download and install


But the DLL file is a Windows file, not from the download, which I freshly downloaded a few times and it never worked.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Ok then run sfc /scannow note the space between sfc /


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Do you have the DLL file? If you do put in the directory of the program you installed and see if it works after.


----------



## sparkit2me (Apr 17, 2010)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Try copying the file *msvcrt.dll* found in *c:\windows\system32\ *and paste it into the Excite Program File that the executable resides in.


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

I tried both suggestions, but the problem seems to persist. I ran the sfc /scannow, and it took about 10-15min, but it seems to have closed when it was done, and didn't really tell me anything. I also copied the msvcrt.dll from c:\windows\system32\ into C:\Program Files\vplaces, the directory the Intaller tries to install the program into by default, and moved the Installer itself there too, and ran it, but it gave me the same error.

It seems to me as if the error is saying that C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll isn't allowing itself to be copied, and it doesn't seem to care that I already copied it manually into the installation directory it's aiming for.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi did you try locating the original file and renaming it old


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Do you mean that I should rename C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll into "old"? Is that safe? Since it seems like a system file?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi I have asked someone better versed in this than me to look in on it please be patient he will do it as soon as is possible


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Thanks!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi, this is a dogs breakfast the problem is the dll has many versions and will change with SP's. Go to the system32 folder and rename the Msvcrt.dll to 
Msvcrt.old , (perfectly safe to do ) now install Vplaces, the installation should work provided you right click the executable and select " run as administrator". 
After installation go back to system32 and rename Msvcrt.old to Msvcrt.dll.

To ensure all is well, register the dll. Open a CMD prompt as administrator (go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
regsvr32 Msvcrt.dll press enter
```


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi thank you jenae I knew you would have more of a idea than me


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

I tried renaming Msvcrt.dll into Msvcrt.old, but it says:

File Access Denied
You need permission from S-1-(a whole string of numbers) to make changes to this file
Try Again or Cancel

Hitting Try Again doesn't do anything different. Is there a way to get permission to do it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Hi did you right click on Msvcrt.dl and choose run as administrator first


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Try taking ownership of the file first: http://www.blogsdna.com/2159/how-to...sions-to-access-files-folder-in-windows-7.htm


----------



## andrewset (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

Thank you, crow, that did it!!!


----------



## DT Roberts (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: The file ‘C:\Windows\system32\Msvcrt.dll’ could not be opened.*

I am not a crow, I just like them! 

Glad I could help, as always. Come back if you ever need assistance again. :wave:


----------

